# GMHRCH The Sagacious Wild Thing QAA MH



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

*NMH GMHRCH The Sagacious Wild Thing QAA MH*

Washington 
Wily (FC AFC Dare To Dream X GMHR Wishful Thinking QAA) has Good hips, normal elbows, eyes clear, CNM clear, EIC Carrier. He is being offered at stud for $1000. His pedigree is at http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=77613 (no Lean Mac). More info at http://www.sagaciouskennel.com/


----------

